# Kung Fu In Your Fishing?



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

FEBRUARY DATES ARE IN "TAKE DOWN" MODE
FEB THRU APRIL - FREE LODGING ON WADE FISHING TRIPS - BOOK DATES BY 1/31 AND SAVE!*

If Kung Fu truly means "the dedication to perfection through endless repetition" then we've got a bunch of Black Belts here at the lodge. How about you, do you have Kung Fu in your fishing? In Martial Arts there are numerous styles of The Arts and the same is true of fishing. On the Texas Coast we have at least a half dozen including "wade fishing"; "boat fishing which would include airboat fishing and drift fishing"; "fly fishing"; and you could go on to add Jetty, Pier, and Surf fishing. Each one of these styles imparts a different approach and tactics requiring a level of mastery and dedication or not. You may not want to turn your hobby into work, and there's cerainly folks that approach it from a purely leisure stand point. Others, however, could be said to have Kung Fu in their fishing. 8,000 great outdoorsmen follow us on *Facebook*

For some, relaxation may come through preperation but this all leads to "perfection" in the approach. Artificial lure fisherman that change the split rings on a topwater; toss the freshwater hooks and add stainless; changing line on reels; oiling down and cleaning rods; tossing baits in a pool to observe their movement; a fly fisherman pulling 100 yards of floating line through a towel to get the grime off of it; a half dozen leader wieghts; knot tying prowess; studying charts; following lunar and tide patterns; and, so on. The combination of all these things and their application of the final product on the water is the culmination of everything coming together to one end, catching fish. There is nothing more satisfying than to have that magical day on the water, with the hours of preperation behind you, and finding the enjoyment of catching some fish and spending time with friends or your favorite guide. 4,300 plus followers on *Instagram*

When it comes to taking your game on the road with a guided trip here at the lodge, you'll be in the presence of Masters of All Styles that apply to our waters. We take a lot of folks fishing that certainly do not have any Kung Fu in their fishing. It's more of a "save me the labor pains, show me the baby" kind of thing. For many, that's a perfect venture into fishing and relaxation. They don't really want to learn too much about it and that's perfectly ok. That's what we're here for. For others, the opposite is true and each trip with us is a new day of learning from our great team of guides. For those interested in perfecting their game, one day on the water with our guides can be said to cut years off the learning curve. I guess this is true of many things, Golf would be a great example...LOL. An hour with a Club Pro might take years off of beating your head against a wall trying to hit that Driver. There you have it, Fishing, Golf, and Kung Fu all in one article. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special* - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.

This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code *TROPHY2COOL*!






*Airboat Fishing* - We've gotten a little snap back water as winds let up and later this month we'll be looking for a big push of water as winds transition toward the East. That big push of water will be "the spark" that lights the flame on absolutely amazing trips for Redfish and slot Black Drum in the back country mangrove lakes of Matagorda Island. We'll be running 5 boats deep bringing you the most amazing ride on our Air Ranger airboats and absolutely amazing fishing. It's a look at fishing on the Texas Coast you just won't see any other way. Get your trip scheduled today!

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*






*"A Legacy Enterprise thrives on organic home grown growth and it comes with time; the cultivation of raw talent; lots of dirty fingernails; bloody knuckles; and, ring around the collar! *

*SPECIAL PRICING AND PRIMETIMES

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Primetimes - Advance Booking*

*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*.

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.

*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

*Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings! Read More About It *HERE*

*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal* - Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gotta love it!*

Spring is around the corner!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More black belts...LOL


----------

